

Nokia X2 gunned down in Syria, saves the life of its owner  - jhony_d
http://www.pcgerms.com/nokia-x2-gunned-down-in-syria-saves-the-life-of-its-owner/

======
simba-hiiipower
say what you want about Nokia these days, but they know how to _build_ phones.

validity of this story aside, with all the times I’ve dropped my old N95 (and
down multiple stories at times) I’m pretty sure that thing could take a direct
shot from an assault rifle anyday.

